# Anyone bought a car in France ?



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to buy a 2nd hand car to use here in the summer. My. neighbours declare that buying one privately is frought with danger etc etc and advise to buy through a dealer.
Does anyone know if it is really that bad ??? I thought you just arrange insurance, pay and drive off. Visit the prefecture for the paperwork etc voila !
Or am I being terribly naive ?

Merci


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are plenty of neighbours like that in the UK. If you are mechanically minded or know the history of the vehicle I see few problems.I have bought many vehicles off ebay.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

After making sure it has at least 18months left on the controle technique I am assuming you meant in France not the UK ?

and satisfying yourself on the current condition of the car and receiving all the requisite paper work and an invoice of sale you should have no problems at all 

do the same checks you would do anywhere :wink2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

It is more the paperwork that is the potential bother. 
As for the CT..on a car more than 4 years old ( when CT kicks in )...it is illegal to sell a vehicle with less than 6 months to run, so I am fine with that. 
I totally respect my neighbour...which is why I am maybe a bit wary. A visit to the prefecture is never a pleasure but...maybe I will find out :smile2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

salomon said:


> It is more the paperwork that is the potential bother.
> As for the CT..on a car more than 4 years old ( when CT kicks in )...it is illegal to sell a vehicle with less than 6 months to run, so I am fine with that.
> I totally respect my neighbour...which is why I am maybe a bit wary. A visit to the prefecture is never a pleasure but...maybe I will find out :smile2:


Sorry salomon, but I think you will find its 18months left to run on it ,not 6 months


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have bought and sold various vehicles in France and apart from the transfer docs having to be in triplicate, it's no big deal.
As Daff says you are supposed to have a recent MOT (Control Technique) passed under six months. Often this lists any minor things that need attending to but does not mean a fail.

The one big difference to UK is the new registration fee. This depends on fiscal HP and can be €600 to €700 on a powerful vehicle.
Once you insure any vehicle in France it's difficult to cancel the insurance unless you sell or scrap it.

Take a look at www.leboncoin.fr and get a feel of the prices. All are very hagglable or walk away.
Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

p.s. I bought a new car in France. After the concessionaire only gave a 10% discount I found you can get 23 or 24% off using a 'mandateur'.

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Ray
Yes I said that the wrong way around , sorry. 6 months since test, not six to run out.
I have been looking on LBC , and will continue.
Thanks for the info on the CV fiscal. The cars I am looking at range between 6 and 12 cv. So it will make a difference.

I will take the plunge. :smile2:


----------

